# Venison Backstrap Dried Beef. #2



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2017)

*Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2

NOTE:  I don't know how I missed posting this one until now.
It might have been around one of our Hospital stays.
This one was never posted on SMF before, but it is going to end up in my Step by Step Index.*

I had these Backstraps in my Meat Freezer for nearly a year, and I was running out of Dried Beef, so let’s get her done!!
Again it was just a Small Doe that my Son got, so there isn’t going to be very much, but every little bit helps, and it tastes Great !!



*Day #1 (Prepping & Curing):*
Thaw, Rinse, Dry——4pieces-----Total 3 pounds 10 ounces.
These were cut to fit in One Gallon Zip-locks, so we weigh the meat, and measure proper amount of TQ for each piece.
Rub 1/2 ounce of TQ and 1 TBS of Brown Sugar per pound of meat, and put in Zip-Locks.
Be sure to pick up any TQ that fell off before going into bag, and put it in the bag with the meat it fell off of. That will keep the proper amount of TQ per pound in the bags.
These pieces were only about 1 1/4” at the thickest point, so I would normally put them in my curing fridge for 7 days @ 37*--38*. I also flip the packages over & press down on them every afternoon. Now I add another 3 days to the curing time, because solid meat like Dried Beef takes longer to cure to center than fatty meat like Bacon. So these would get 10 days in cure.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.


Day #10 (Prep for Smoking):*
Remove pieces from bags & rinse them off. I didn’t bother soaking to remove the surface salt on these, because the last ones I did had no salt flavor at all.
I made a cut in the middle of the thickest piece to check that the cure got to center, and it was obvious that the 10 days was more than enough time in Cure.
I skipped the Salt fry test, because like I said earlier, I had no salt flavor at all last time.
Dry pieces & sprinkle with CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion powder.
Put all pieces in fridge uncovered over night to start pellicle.


*Day #11 (Smoking Time):*
7:30—-———---—-Pre-heat MES 40 to 140°.
8:00----------------Put rack with meat in 3rd position (of 6 position smoker) in MES 40, without smoke. Also Fill AMNS with Hickory Sawdust, and light one end.
8:30----------------Put Well lit AMNS on left side of bottom rack of MES.
11:00--------------Insert Maverick meat probe in thickest piece. Internal Temp is 122°.
11:30———-—-----Bump Heat to 170°.
12:00--------------Internal Temp is 136°.
1:00----------------Internal Temp is 142°.
2:00----------------Internal Temp is 144°. Bump to 190°
3:00----------------Internal Temp is 156°.
3:30————----—-Internal Temp is 162°. Kill heat, but leave AMNS in.*
4:30----------------Internal Temp is 162°.
5:00——---———--Remove Pieces. Internal temps ranged from 158° to 165°.

Allow to cool to about 100°, Wrap in plastic wrap & put in fridge for 2 days.
Put in freezer for 4 hours before slicing, and then slice very thin, across grain.

Eat some----Freeze the rest in Vacuum sealed bags.

This stuff is Awesome, and could not tell it from Beef Dried Beef.

Note: You don’t get much from a small Doe’s Backstraps:
Started with 3 Lb 10 Oz.
Finished with 2 Lb 10 Oz.


Enjoy the Pics,
Bear




Pieces of Backstrap from a Small Whitetail Doe:








Cure & Brown Sugar applied, and ready for Fridge:







Thickest piece sliced open, with the deep red all the way through center shows curing complete after 10 Days in cure.
Curing longer would be fine, but not necessary:






Pieces seasoned and ready for Smoker:







AMNS loaded with Hickory Dust & one end lit:







Everything inside ready to go:







Mavericks ready to go & Clothes pins holding cables in place:







Trees are Golden again:







More Golden leaves over my Son’s Pole Barn Shop:







One of the good things about the glass door—I can see the dust has burned past halfway in the second row without opening the door, and I can see my Temp probes:







Heat turned off, but AMNS left in for awhile yet—Never too much TBS:







Ready to wrap for the 2 day rest in the Fridge:







Ready for 2 day Fridge rest:







After 2 days in Fridge & 4 hours in Freezer, ready to slice:







Plate of Venison Dried Beef, and a Bowl of End Trimmings for my Son:







Closer look at plate of Venison Dried Beef:







My Son gets all these Trimmings—He goes Nuts over them——Says “Best Jerky Ever!!”







All wrapped for Fridge & Freezer. Sure isn’t much!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2017)

Another great thread Bear!
It really looks delicious!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2017)

Excellent John!!!  Great step-by-step and good looking food.
I'll probably be away hauling logs and miss deer season again this year, but if I do luck out I'm definitely going to try this.
POINT
Gary


----------



## idahopz (Oct 11, 2017)

That looks great Bear; I just remembered that I have a single piece of back strap in the freezer


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 12, 2017)

That looks so tasty! I always thought Backstrap is the best part of the deer cut as steaks in my opinion. But after seeing this, I think I might have just been enlightened!

Just cure and brown sugar in your brine? No salt?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Another great thread Bear!
> It really looks delicious!
> Al



Thank You Al !!

Bear




garyhibbert said:


> Excellent John!!!  Great step-by-step and good looking food.
> I'll probably be away hauling logs and miss deer season again this year, but if I do luck out I'm definitely going to try this.
> POINT
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!

Bear




browneyesvictim said:


> That looks so tasty! I always thought Backstrap is the best part of the deer cut as steaks in my opinion. But after seeing this, I think I might have just been enlightened!
> 
> Just cure and brown sugar in your brine? No salt?



Thank You Browneyes!!
I would rather have Beef Steak than Deer Steak, but Venison Dried Beef is as good as Beef, and much cheaper.
The Tender Quick already has some salt in it---Just the right amount for Bacon. IMHO.
I only have to add a little more when I use it in Ground Meat.

Bear



And Thanks for the "Likes" from Al, Gary, Browneyes and Jeff.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 12, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Browneyes!!
> The Tender Quick already has some salt in it---Just the right amount for Bacon. IMHO.
> I only have to add a little more when I use it in Ground Meat.
> 
> Bear



DOH! I totally missed the brown sugar was in addition to the TQ! Of course.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice thread Bear, that VDB looks very tasty!  I really need to make some more of this, the flavor is awesome.  I agree with Bear Jr on the trimmings!


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

Bear Thank You for the step by step I use it for doing my dried beef (call me Deer less no more hunting property :()
Points 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> Bear Thank You for the step by step I use it for doing my dried beef (call me Deer less no more hunting property :()
> Points
> Richie




Thank You Gary!
And for the "Like"

Bear


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Gary!
> And for the "Like"
> 
> Bear


:confused: Gary You must have me mixed up LOL Reply #10
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2017)

tropics said:


> :confused: Gary You must have me mixed up LOL Reply #10
> Richie



OOOps, Sorry Richie!!
I was thinking it was Gary who had the deer hunting property loss.
And my eyes are getting tired from replacing Hundreds of Pictures, especially my Left one!
So Thanks Richie !!
And for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Nice thread Bear, that VDB looks very tasty!  I really need to make some more of this, the flavor is awesome.  I agree with Bear Jr on the trimmings!




Thank You Justin!!
And for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Oct 12, 2017)

Another homerun bear .. you knocked it out the park again ... points to you ......:cool:


----------



## bassman (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks great John!  I'll be trying this as soon as the boy gets another elk or a deer.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks great!  What do you primarily do with the meat.  Sandwiches or throw into some kind of dish?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Looks great!  What do you primarily do with the meat.  Sandwiches or throw into some kind of dish?



90% of my Dried Beef goes to Sammies:
Two slices of fresh Italian Bread, Miracle Whip (or Mayo if you like it more bland).
Then some Dried Beef & a couple slices of American Cheese.
Used to have two Sammies like this every day in my lunch for 3 months after getting a Deer.

I try not to eat it just by itself, because it goes too fast.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

WoW! Wish we'd got some venison first hunt. Luckily my hunting buddy has one more chance. I may have to see if he'll be willing to give up a hunk of backstrap to try this!


----------



## gary s (Oct 14, 2017)

Mmmm   Tasty looking,  great job, pics and tutorial

:)

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2017)

bassman said:


> Looks great John!  I'll be trying this as soon as the boy gets another elk or a deer.



Thank You Keith!

Bear



dirtsailor2003 said:


> WoW! Wish we'd got some venison first hunt. Luckily my hunting buddy has one more chance. I may have to see if he'll be willing to give up a hunk of backstrap to try this!



Thank You Case!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear



gary s said:


> Mmmm   Tasty looking,  great job, pics and tutorial
> 
> :)
> Gary



Thank You Gary!
And for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Another homerun bear .. you knocked it out the park again ... points to you ......:cool:



Thank You Griz!!
And for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## scubohuntr (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks great, Bear! You don't hang it to dry at all after smoking?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2017)

scubohuntr said:


> Looks great, Bear! You don't hang it to dry at all after smoking?



Nope, Don't want it too dry, like the store bought stuff.
If it's too dry, you put it in a sandwich & it sucks the moisture right out of the Bread.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 21, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> *Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*
> 
> *NOTE:  I don't know how I missed posting this one until now.
> It might have been around one of our Hospital stays.
> ...


looks awesome. if I'm successful this season, ill give it  try. question - Why  do you refer to it as dry?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2017)

That's Great Bill !!
Let me know how you like it.
As for the name "Dried Beef", that's just what it's called, and the Butchers & Processors intentionally Dry it for long times.
I don't dry mine like they do, because I like it a little more moist.

Bear


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 31, 2017)

Bear, I really like this recipe! I have used it on deer and goose and I have to say it fundamentally changes goose more than anything I have even seen. Goose is the gamiest meat I have ever eaten and it cures out better than the deer does. I cover the outside heavily in Black Pepper with some onion and Garlic powder, but not sure the later to survive the smoke.

I am set to be covered in more deer than I could eat this year. We have to thin the herd down but the land owners wishes as they are too many deer. I want to do this with some more hind roasts like the round and the large flank but I would like to sugar/honey glaze it. Have you done this? I might not dry it all day as I do the others and use this as Gift packages for the land owner and other people. Have you ever done this?


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 31, 2017)

also used the same recipe for trying long term preservation. I overcooked some duck breast and thy have been opening the basement fridge for two months and no spoilage, but they finished drying in the fridge.

I also saved a goose breast and wrapped in a cut sheet, tied with butchers twine and hanging in the basement. It is completely dry and I am just testing how long it will stay viable to eat. The wife will be gone in December to the in laws for a week. I think my buddy and I will down some beers and run it though for a test drive. ;)

Your post on the cured deer meat "dried Beef" was still to date my favorite thread.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

archeryrob said:


> Bear, I really like this recipe! I have used it on deer and goose and I have to say it fundamentally changes goose more than anything I have even seen. Goose is the gamiest meat I have ever eaten and it cures out better than the deer does. I cover the outside heavily in Black Pepper with some onion and Garlic powder, but not sure the later to survive the smoke.
> 
> I am set to be covered in more deer than I could eat this year. We have to thin the herd down but the land owners wishes as they are too many deer. *I want to do this with some more hind roasts like the round and the large flank but I would like to sugar/honey glaze it. Have you done this?* I might not dry it all day as I do the others and use this as Gift packages for the land owner and other people. Have you ever done this?



Thank You Rob!!
I'm real glad you like this & use it !! That makes my Day!!
I never put any glaze on them, but I have also done Hind Quarters: (Like Below)
*Smoked Venison Dried Beef*

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Rob!!
> I'm real glad you like this & use it !! That makes my Day!!
> I never put any glaze on them, but I have also done Hind Quarters: (Like Below)
> *Smoked Venison Dried Beef*
> ...


Little off topic , You ever try venison rib like this? Boy that sure looks like an empty canvas to me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

Nope---Never---Can't stand Venison Tallow, and not going to spend a lifetime trying to pick the fat off of skinny Deer Ribs.
That's why I use only Backstraps & Hind Quarters for my Venison Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh I see.  I  like all the meats and roasts, chops ,  neck and liver...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2017)

Nope!!
I come from a Big Time Hunting family, and have helped consume well over 100 PA Deer in my life time.
I have always enjoyed Venison Backstraps, Hind Quarters, Kidneys, Heart, & Liver.
Anything with fat in it, like a Roast or Ribs, you can have, because I have spent a good part of my life scraping the wax off the roof of my mouth. Maybe Michigan Deer are different.

Actually all we do now with the annual Deer or 3 our Son gets is:
Backstraps & Hind Quarters for Dried Beef.
And Deerburger with the rest of the Deer (Mixed with Pork & Beef).

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2017)

Definitely a Bear classic worthy of a point or like or whatever it is now! It make me wish I wasn't too lazy to hunt!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2017)

disco said:


> Definitely a Bear classic worthy of a point or like or whatever it is now! It make me wish I wasn't too lazy to hunt!



Thank You Disco!!
I quit hunting years ago---Bear Jr keeps us well stocked with Venison.
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 2, 2017)

Bear, That link is the original recipe I found. My two waterfowl buddies are curing the goose breast now too the same way. I love that I can follow this for tasty meat or let is dry and its actually cured and will last a long time. I have duck and goose breast dry as a block of wood right now. I will slice and eat and maybe re-hydrate and post up later on it.

I want to do the deer like this and glaze it as Christmas gift packs for people. I just don't know if I should glaze it outside the smokehouse. Maybe cure and smoke it then to the grill and glaze it.

Rings R US, you are basically cutting the back strap out attached to the ribs rather than a long skinny roast. This is the only way you can do deer ribs, IMO. They don't have anything but thin connective meat and the meat over the ribs is covered in a layer of fat that will ruin the flavor. This is deer ribs but just eating the back strap with a handle or done for presentation. I would find it a PITA for vacuum sealing and freezer storage. I am not sure how hard it is cutting the back strap away from the spine and snapping/cutting the ribs out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 2, 2017)

I see.. nice!


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice post Bear!  I have used your dried beef post for venison for a few years and it never fails.  I too use the backstraps, along with the rump roast and sirloin for dried venison. the trimmings do make great snacks and all i have to do is fire up the slicer and my dog comes a running knowing he will get a few "drops" along with all the crumbs when I clean up.

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2017)

biteme7951 said:


> Nice post Bear!  I have used your dried beef post for venison for a few years and it never fails.  I too use the backstraps, along with the rump roast and sirloin for dried venison. the trimmings do make great snacks and all i have to do is fire up the slicer and my dog comes a running knowing he will get a few "drops" along with all the crumbs when I clean up.
> 
> Barry.



Thank You Barry!!
I'm glad you're enjoying this stuff, and the 4 legged clean-up crew too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## the-bone (Dec 2, 2017)

Bear,
I made your dried venison last year and EVERYONE scarfed it up! It literally does melt on your tongue. Got 2 Kempton deer this year and am trying to plan out a years worth of smoking,sausage and jerky adventures.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2017)

That's Great John!!!

I'm glad you like that Venison Dried Beef!!!

Nothing wrong with Kempton Deer---Should be just as good as Macungie Deer!!!

Bear


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 7, 2017)

Bear, I did a buck rump (both hams in muscle groups) yesterday on the smokehouse. Two footballs and 4 flatter roasts. I went with a brown sugar honey glaze this time after curing and smoking. I tried glazing in the smokehouse and it was a failure. Messed up the smokehouse, let all the heat out, got sugar syrup everywhere. The dog ate several ounces of leaves trying to lick all it up probably. Brought it in the house and finished glazing in the oven for 45 minutes at 200 with three coats and 15 minute dry cycles. Maybe should have done two, but I'll slice tonight and see how it is. I am doing these as ham steaks for gifts for friends, land owner and others.

My 20 year old daughter wouldn't leave it alone. I told her she couldn't cut any and they would get cut the next night (today) and she was tilting the pan scooping the juice/glaze out with a spoon. She gave me some and the smoke sugar flavor was awesome. I had to finally cut a thin tip on one of the flat steaks that wouldn't make great gift sizes anyways to shut her up. 

More will be reported and will post it all on my blog and on her later this week or next.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

archeryrob said:


> Bear, I did a buck rump (both hams in muscle groups) yesterday on the smokehouse. Two footballs and 4 flatter roasts. I went with a brown sugar honey glaze this time after curing and smoking. I tried glazing in the smokehouse and it was a failure. Messed up the smokehouse, let all the heat out, got sugar syrup everywhere. The dog ate several ounces of leaves trying to lick all it up probably. Brought it in the house and finished glazing in the oven for 45 minutes at 200 with three coats and 15 minute dry cycles. Maybe should have done two, but I'll slice tonight and see how it is. I am doing these as ham steaks for gifts for friends, land owner and others.
> 
> My 20 year old daughter wouldn't leave it alone. I told her she couldn't cut any and they would get cut the next night (today) and she was tilting the pan scooping the juice/glaze out with a spoon. She gave me some and the smoke sugar flavor was awesome. I had to finally cut a thin tip on one of the flat steaks that wouldn't make great gift sizes anyways to shut her up.
> 
> More will be reported and will post it all on my blog and on her later this week or next.




Hmmm, I never glazed any Dried Beef, because I always slice it paper thin.
And I never cut it into steaks because it's generally much too tough to be cut in any way other than very thin.

Bear


----------



## WildThings (Jan 1, 2018)

First time trying to cure anything and had a small buck (55#)that I made links from the front shoulders and all trimmings and separated all muscle groups from the hind quarters. Followed your directions from you Smoked Venison Dried Beef thread and got them all in zip locks and into the fridge for 7 days. I religiously massaged and flipped them ever afternoon. Today I got them all out of the baggies and rinsed them all well. Didn't do a fry test or any soaks to remove salt as I was short on time trying to get ready for an upcoming duck hunt. Seasoned up and into my MES for an hour at 140° to dry and then started the AMNS with apple pellets. Raised the temp to 185° and three hours later they were at 156° IT and I shut it down and opened the door with ambient temp around 29°. (Note: this is the Gulf Coast of Texas it don't get that cold here WTH)
After cooling I hand sliced them all and packaged for the freezer (What I didn't eat while slicing anyway) I'm am stoked how well it came out and need to go get me another deer. Thanks for all the info

Tried to upload pictures but keeping getting an error


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

WildThings said:


> First time trying to cure anything and had a small buck (55#)that I made links from the front shoulders and all trimmings and separated all muscle groups from the hind quarters. Followed your directions from you Smoked Venison Dried Beef thread and got them all in zip locks and into the fridge for 7 days. I religiously massaged and flipped them ever afternoon. Today I got them all out of the baggies and rinsed them all well. Didn't do a fry test or any soaks to remove salt as I was short on time trying to get ready for an upcoming duck hunt. Seasoned up and into my MES for an hour at 140° to dry and then started the AMNS with apple pellets. Raised the temp to 185° and three hours later they were at 156° IT and I shut it down and opened the door with ambient temp around 29°. (Note: this is the Gulf Coast of Texas it don't get that cold here WTH)
> After cooling I hand sliced them all and packaged for the freezer (What I didn't eat while slicing anyway) I'm am stoked how well it came out and need to go get me another deer. Thanks for all the info
> 
> Tried to upload pictures but keeping getting an error




Sounds Great, WT !!
Glad you're enjoying it.
Probably wouldn't hurt to give this a couple extra days in cure next time.
I never had it happen, but a couple guys had some that didn't cure completely to center.
It takes a little longer to cure Dried Beef than it does Bacon, because it's Solid Red Meat, with no fat.

Bear


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great, WT !!
> Glad you're enjoying it.
> Probably wouldn't hurt to give this a couple extra days in cure next time.
> I never had it happen, but a couple guys had some that didn't cure completely to center.
> ...


Yessir One of the thickest pieces had a very small grey center. I'm assuming that was an uncured section!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

WildThings said:


> Yessir One of the thickest pieces had a very small grey center. I'm assuming that was an uncured section!



Yup---But with the Temps you used, a little spot like that is not a problem.
Just add another 3 days or more to the next one.
I just changed it in my original post on this thread now too.


Bear


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 3, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great, WT !!
> Glad you're enjoying it.
> Probably wouldn't hurt to give this a couple extra days in cure next time.
> I never had it happen, but a couple guys had some that didn't cure completely to center.
> ...





WildThings said:


> Yessir One of the thickest pieces had a very small grey center. I'm assuming that was an uncured section!



Another vote for extra days. You will find the grey center will have a taste similar to liver and it won't keep well in the fridge. Had a batch not cured to center and just cut the center portion off when bagging and saved for the dog, who loved it. Now at the end of the curing time I will cut the largest hunk thru the middle for my fry test to see that it is cured thru before smoking. It's pretty tough to mess it up if you use Bear's step by step, and follow it "step by step"

Barry.


----------



## Preacher Man (Oct 1, 2018)

Bearcarver
 - Do you mind me asking why you ran your thermometer probes through a clothespin?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2018)

Preacher Man said:


> Bearcarver
> - Do you mind me asking why you ran your thermometer probes through a clothespin?




Great question---Also an easy one:
I don't rest my Smoker probes on racks or anything in the smoker.I just hang it from the top vent. 
With my old Fully Stainless Steel MES I used to tape the cable to the top of the smoker with electrical tape, to keep the probe from moving out of the position I set it at.
When I got this MES, I found out Electrical tape doesn't stick to the Black finish on the outside of the smoker.
So I started hanging the probe through the top vent, and when I get it to the exact position that I want it to be, I clip a spring loaded clothes pin on it at the vent, to keep the weight of the probe from pulling it down farther through the smoker.

I hope that makes sense, because it works Great.

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Oct 2, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't rest my Smoker probes on racks or anything in the smoker. I just hang it from the top vent.



Oh, I see. 

Is this because you've got a hunch that clipping the probe to the grate gives you a false reading on the actual smoker temperature even with the grate clips?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2018)

Preacher Man said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> Is this because you've got a hunch that clipping the probe to the grate gives you a false reading on the actual smoker temperature even with the grate clips?




Sorta---I don't really trust being close to any metal.
Plus I like to keep the tip of my smoker probe about 3" from the main part of the meat, and the best way is to let it hang through the rack the meat is on, to about 3" below the meat. Then I clip it just above the Vent, so it stays right there through the whole smoke.
3" is far enough from the Cold (originally) Meat, so the cold meat doesn't effect my therms, yet close enough to the meat to get the temp of the air in that part of the Smoker.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for reposting  this, I will definitely  try this, just happens to be archery season. Thanks again, you are always so detailed on your how too.


----------



## Old goat (Jul 22, 2019)

Sure made my mouth water. Will try this fall when I get a deer. And thanks for the info.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> Thanks for reposting  this, I will definitely  try this, just happens to be archery season. Thanks again, you are always so detailed on your how too.



Sorry it took me a year to get back to you, Jim, but "Old Goat" (below) bumped it up for me to see.

Bear




Old goat said:


> Sure made my mouth water. Will try this fall when I get a deer. And thanks for the info.



Thanks for Bumping this up, and Good luck hunting this year.
You'll love the Venison Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## Brisket Man (Apr 21, 2022)

Resurrecting an old thread. Just got my TQ delivered today. I put 2 nice deer roasts in the fridge to thaw. Will be starting the cure tomorrow. This will be my first attempt at curing any meat. Will post pics along the way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2022)

Brisket Man said:


> Resurrecting an old thread. Just got my TQ delivered today. I put 2 nice deer roasts in the fridge to thaw. Will be starting the cure tomorrow. This will be my first attempt at curing any meat. Will post pics along the way.


That's Great, B.M. !!
I just replied to your PMs.
Just yell if you have any more questions.

Bear


----------



## Brisket Man (May 9, 2022)

Finally got around to smoking my 2 deer roasts on Saturday. Just finished slicing it up. This stuff is awesome! Thanks for your wisdom Bear! 

This was my first attempt at curing any meat. I'm hooked now... lol 

Did it on my offset vertical smoker with Royal Oak charcoal and an AMAZN maze, with Bear Mtn Hickory pellet dust. Made the dust in an old blender.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2022)

Oh Boy---Looks Great !!
Nice Job!!

Now. try;
2 slices of Italian Bread, with Miracle Whip or Mayo.
a couple slices of your Venison Dried Beef.
And some American Cheese.

Bear's favorite Sammy.

Bear


----------



## Brisket Man (May 18, 2022)

Just put cure on another 5.5 lbs of deer meat. 2 small loins, a small roast and 2 other small chunks out of a ham. Should have some thin blue smoke rolling on Memorial weekend...

The last batch didn't last very long. It's a good way to use up some deer meat that I had in the freezer. It's been vacuum packed since 2020 deer season.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2022)

Brisket Man said:


> Just put cure on another 5.5 lbs of deer meat. 2 small loins, a small roast and 2 other small chunks out of a ham. Should have some thin blue smoke rolling on Memorial weekend...
> 
> The last batch didn't last very long. It's a good way to use up some deer meat that I had in the freezer. It's been vacuum packed since 2020 deer season.


Ahhhh, Yes!!!
A very Tasty way to clean up aging Venison!!
Glad you're enjoying it--I love it !!

Bear


----------



## Brisket Man (May 27, 2022)

Ready for some thin blue smoke tomorrow...


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 28, 2022)

Brisket Man said:


> Ready for some thin blue smoke tomorrow...


That looks great!


----------



## Brisket Man (May 30, 2022)

Smoked it all on Saturday. Sliced it up this afternoon. Man is this stuff delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2022)

Brisket Man said:


> Smoked it all on Saturday. Sliced it up this afternoon. Man is this stuff delicious!


That's Excellent, Brisket Man!!
Nice Job!
Enjoy!

Bear


----------

